# White condensators



## Romix (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi.
Not shore if this are condensators. 
I found them on computer mainboards.






The ones on the bottom right have silver contacts on the sides and a wire iside.
The top two are magnetic, and have spring inside. (Spring non-magnetic)
On the bottom left (magnetic), looks like tantalum copacitor inside but with out wire. And it made a spark when i cracked it.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like small ceramic fuses. A thin wire within a hollow ceramic body.

The thin wire in the bottom ones could be silver but how did you test the contact pads to decide it was silver? I would have expected brass with tin plating.

Göran


----------



## Romix (Dec 25, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Looks like small ceramic fuses. A thin wire within a hollow ceramic body.
> 
> The thin wire in the bottom ones could be silver but how did you test the contact pads to decide it was silver? I would have expected brass with tin plating.
> 
> Göran



By the look of it. I will test it later by boiling in NaOH, if its plated, tin will come of.


----------



## Romix (Dec 25, 2014)

What about this pillows here?
Any precious metals in this pile?




There is a thin wire inside diodes going from cathode to anode, what is it? any one know? 
All pillows seems to have nickel plated copper legs.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 25, 2014)

Some older diodes have a gold bonding, you can see it at 10x or 20x magnification.


----------



## Romix (Dec 25, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Some older diodes have a gold bonding, you can see it at 10x or 20x magnification.


It is yellowish.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 25, 2014)

Romix said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > Some older diodes have a gold bonding, you can see it at 10x or 20x magnification.
> ...



Really?! :mrgreen: 

Yellowish bondings are always pure gold. An IC has as much as it has legs. So, there is a lot of plastic per gold wire in them diodes.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 25, 2014)

as always, look up the numbers on your parts.

read through the datasheet to find out if there are anything worth your while. (datasheets are your friend)

google 2A333J datasheet, it will find everything with (2A333J) in the part number

have fun


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 25, 2014)

Romix said:


> What about this pillows here?
> Any precious metals in this pile?
> 
> 
> ...




When you say pillows I assume you mean the red and dark-green polyester capacitors? You have some spark arrestors (white ceramic with metal end caps) at the top-right, and the 3-pinned yellowish items left of them may be crystals? There are some assorted LED's at the top, and then some assorted ceramic and ceramic-dipped capacitors (light green, blue, light and dark yellows). The only things likely worth saving are the silver-colored cylindrical capacitors on the right side, since they appear to be Tantalum capacitors.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry, I missed one. In the group of light-yellow capacitors at the bottom, the smallest one on the right appears it may be another type of Tantalum capacitor. It's too hard to tell in that photo, see if it has a "+" marking on it? Any of the others in that same group which have a plus polarity marking on them would be Tantalum also, but the others don't appear to be.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 25, 2014)

macfixer beat me to the punch :lol: 

these may be Tantalum Caps, need better photo showing product numbers or just a better photo

there is also a small yellow cap (bottom right looks like a ghost from the pacman game) may be Tantalum


----------



## necromancer (Dec 25, 2014)

here is a load of Ta (tantalum caps)

Etack also buys them.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=21530


----------



## rucito (Dec 26, 2014)

In this photo are not capacitors. These crystals were


----------



## shmandi (Dec 26, 2014)

Rucito is right, those are oscilators. 
In material on photos you have gold in LEDs silver in oscilators and possible silver in ceramic capacitors. Some ceramic capacitors may also contain palladium.


----------



## Romix (Jan 2, 2015)

I made a big mistake, destroyed more then 10 computer mainboards... 
Tell me which details are worth unsoldering, not just riping off.


----------



## Romix (Jan 2, 2015)

With a bit of reading I could build a terminator out of them :lol: 
Now it's just scrap tin, lead, nickel and copper.


----------

